# Mediweed portfolio .. When to skim profits



## tyhatts (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey everyone 

I have a few positions in medical marijuana stocks. A couple of which are up by some pretty good gains in the last couple weeks. One is up 94% and the other 25% 

My question is.... What should I do .... Skim some profits off the top to re-invest in some more solid long term stocks I plan to buy anyways. Kind of a take my winnings and run strategy. 

Or.... should I just hang on tight and see where they go ? 

thanks for any opinions.


----------



## tyhatts (Nov 27, 2013)

**UPDATE** 

Sold Aurora, well 50% of my position for 100% profit this morning. Not to bad... Im up 105% now on the remains haha


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

That sounds like perfect timing. Best case, it will settle and you can have the cash for the weekend so you can buy some bud and get baked to celebrate the windfall.


----------



## moose (Nov 19, 2013)

You're asking a question in which the respondents will give an answer that will mostly reflect their own investing habits...

Knowing nothing about these companies, your personal situation in regards to taxes and income, and the size/location of the position, I would say you'd be in a good position to take some money out of these companies (if not all the money) and consider buying a more solid long term stock, that will provide some growth and nice dividend in the mean time. You say you were planning to buy some anyways, and now you can - with money that you didn't have before. You're turning a profit and you're exchanging a risky company for a solid one. 

Can't get much more win-win than that!


----------

